# ayuda a un novato!!



## mikelon (Aug 8, 2009)

Hola camaradas, me voy a empezar en el mtb y tengo 2 opciones: la gary fisher marlin y la trek 4500. Pero en lo que tengo mis dudas es en la geometría de estas dos bicis, la G2 de gary fisher en la talla 17.5" tiene un top tube de 60.1cm y la trek en la 18" tiene 56.8cm.
Alguien me podría decir que talla me conviene mas si mi estatura es de 1.75m y de entrepierna 81cm???
Dicen que la g2 de fisher tiene mejor geometría que la trek

Saludos...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Que tal Mikelon...solo para tu referencia yo mido 1,74 cm con un entrepierna de 82 cm y me va super bien con mi Trek 4500 18"....fijate que la GF viene con un stem de 90mm...y mi trek vino con uno de 105mm...asi que con un poco de suma y resta te daras cuenta que la diferencia al final no va a ser mucha....si la tienda tiene las dos...pide que te las dejen rodar o probar en un trainer....total no vas a soltarles menos de 10mil baros...es lo menos que te pueden dejar hacer..creo que va a ser cuestion de cual te guste mas a ti...en lo personal (comparando las versiones 2010) creo que ahorita la 4500 viene mas preparada para futuros upgrades...saludos...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

si puedes con la inversion inicial y tienes el feeling que te va a gustar esto...yo le daria una chekada a la Marlin Disc GS o la TREK 6000


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hola que tal! 

Por las medidas que proporcionas yo me iria por la Trek pero ya es cuestión de gustos y de probarla, y eso de mejor geometria mejor dale unas vueltas a las dos, dicen por ahi que las GF tiene muy buena geometria pero que te digo? no puedo decir que sean malas ni buenas, jamas me he subido a una! cuestion de gustos y que seas feliz con la bici que tienes!
Muy importante que compres la que te sientas mas comodo y que le veas futuro para futuros cambios como dice el camaradad martincillo.

Cuidado porque en algunos lugares si no eres Titus, Intense o Turner ni te pelan pero la mejor cleta es con la que sales cada domingo a divertirte.

Tampoco es mi caso jajaja saludos!

Rocky Mountain Rulez!!! :rockon: :smilewinkgrin: :cornut:


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

Yo no compraria una Trek o Gary Fisher aqui en Mexico. SOn importadas por Teknobike y regularmente estan con precios muy elevados.
No se quien maneja Giant pero las que he visto en Mexico se me ha hecho que tienen precios mas rasonables.
Escuche o mas bien lei por aqui que en las Cannondale tambien hay precios razonables incluicive mejor que en USA.

En cuanto a lo del toptube. Todo depende de tu gusto. Yo he teneido bicis con top tubes largos pero que no se manejan tan bien por el angulo de la bici. y otras con top tubes mas cortos y que sorprendentemente no se ve afectado el desempeño a la hora de subir.
Todo depende de la geometria de la bici y del cuerpo del ciclista.
Si tienes oportunidad de darle una pedaleada a la bici aunque sea dentro de la tienda te va a decir mucho en cuanto a comodidad.

La geometria de las Gary Fisher son un poco diferente a las Trek que son mas tradicionales. De nuevo se convierte en una cuestion de gusto el decidir cual es mejor.


----------



## rguzman (Jul 2, 2010)

pornstar said:


> Yo no compraria una Trek o Gary Fisher aqui en Mexico. SOn importadas por Teknobike y regularmente estan con precios muy elevados.
> No se quien maneja Giant pero las que he visto en Mexico se me ha hecho que tienen precios mas rasonables.
> Escuche o mas bien lei por aqui que en las Cannondale tambien hay precios razonables incluicive mejor que en USA.
> 
> ...


pornstar sabes de algun dealer de cannondale en monterrey o cercanias?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

estoy casi seguro que Zeta mueve (o movía) Cannondale...si puedes date la vuelta al otro lado


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rguzman said:


> pornstar sabes de algun dealer de cannondale en monterrey o cercanias?


---------------------------------------
Bicycle World en McAllen vendía Cannondale (956) 682 7454

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## rguzman (Jul 2, 2010)

Gracias the last biker desafortunadamente necesito comprarla aqui en mexico, me cancelaron mi visa hace un par de años y no puedo ir a usa, lastima que aqui estemos tan limitados zeta bikes ya nadamas vende specialized y las merida solo se de un distribuidor en la red


----------



## rguzman (Jul 2, 2010)

nombre martinsillo zeta ya nadamas vende specialized ya fui y me gusto la hardrock sport disc pero quisiera ver mas opciones, no sabes de otros dealers aqui en mty que manejen mas marcas, no puedo ir a usa me cancelaron mi visa :s


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo te recomendaria también que le eches un ojo a las Giant, puede ser que encuentres mejores precios que las marcas que importa Teknobike; Viansi distribuye cannondale y Orbea, creo que si te la podrian enviar, y pues si, la verdad no tienen malos precios, algunas cosas efectivamente estan mas baras que en el gabacho. Para lo de el T.T. podrias checar en competitive cyclist con su aplicacion en linea cual es el que te recomiendan y ya tu veras que tanto te conviene seguir su recomendación... No hay geometrias malas (bueno, no muchas!) ni buenas, solo hay las que te quedan y las que no...

El Rivas


----------

